

Wikipedia Mining Reveals The Most Influential People In 3500 Years Of History - e12e
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/wikipedia-mining-algorithm-reveals-the-most-influential-people-in-35-centuries-of-human-history-ede5ef827b76

======
pseingatl
Woefully inadequate. Mohammad doesn't make the list?

